#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  British birth cert for my kid

## Kurgen

I'm not sure if this has been covered before but I have been thinking about trying to get a British birth certificate for my son, who's 6 years old next week.

 He's had a British passport for about 4 years now, must remember to renew it, so what's involved in getting one please?

Also, are there any advantages for him having one?

All good advice accepted with thanks.

----------


## Necron99

Where was he born?
In LOS?

You can only have one birth cert.
If he was born here, it's a Thai one, that's it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

My twins were born in the Philippines, thus have Filipino birth certificates. I then took those into the Embassy, which issued each of them with a certificate of "American Citizen Born Abroad".

Don't know if that helps or not, nor do I know if the Brits have a similar system, but that's as good as it probably will get.

As he already has a Brit passport, there is probably really no need to go through the exercise at this point - unless you just want to do so.

----------


## Fozzy

> Don't know if that helps or not, nor do I know if the Brits have a similar system, but that's as good as it probably will get.


Don't think so. I went in to the appropriate office thinking it was a must have and they looked at me like I was a tad simple.  If they aren't born in the UK they don't need and can't have a British birth certificate.

----------


## Happy As Larry

Don't see why you would need a uk birth certificate especially as they already have UK passports.

UK birth certificates can be requested on line and is quite efficient. I will try to find the link but this might only be for those births registered in the UK.

Also I thought that you could register a birth here at the British embassy - check their website

----------


## buriramboy

Larry is correct, you just register your birth with the British embassy although there is no legal requirement to do so, you don't get or need a British birth certificate. You say you already have a British passport for the kid which is all that is needed to enter the UK and live there so absolutely no need for a British birth cert even if can obtain one.

----------


## Neverna

The British consulate will issue a certificate of a "Birth within the  district of the British Consul at Bangkok" but I'm not sure if  technically/legally it is called a birth certificate.

----------


## Kurgen

My son has been registered at the British consulate and he has a UK passport. Listening to a fella in a pub the other night, who knew a fella , who had spoken to Lassie, Skippy and Flipper, he reckoned it was a good ikea to get my son a UK birth certificate.

Obviously I don't know but am asking guidance from those that do, thanks.

EDIT, Skippy was talking about a birth cert issued from the UK BTW

----------


## Necron99

> My son has been registered at the British consulate and he has a UK passport. Listening to a fella in a pub the other night, who knew a fella , who had spoken to Lassie, Skippy and Flipper, he reckoned it was a good ikea to get my son a UK birth certificate.
> 
> Obviously I don't know but am asking guidance from those that do, thanks.



Those three animals always fuck up.

A "Birth Certificate" is a specific document and is only issued to by the country the child was born in.
If he was born in Korat he gets a thai birth certificate signed by the doc who delivered him, no amount of paperwork is going to make the Brit Govt. say he was born in Leeds. 

You might get something which is an glorified official translation from the embassy, but that's it. It won't be a "birth certificate".

----------


## Fozzy

.....

----------


## Kurgen

Cheers Fokky


thanks to the rest of you for your replies.

----------


## Tassini

My youngest daughter who was born in the UK has a British birth certificate and also a full Thai birth certificate.

----------


## Bobcock

> Where was he born?
> In LOS?
> 
> You can only have one birth cert.
> If he was born here, it's a Thai one, that's it.


Incorrect in certain circumstances.

My kids were born in London.... UK BC

To get a Thai Passport one must have a Thai BC.... issued from the Thai Embassy in London.

Voila... two BC's

----------


## Tassini

Exactly the same as our situation.

----------

